# RCI Renewal



## cookie (Oct 15, 2006)

Time for me to renew my RCI membership.  I originally bought 5 years with my SA timeshares via Timeshares Specials.  Do you know if I can renew my US RCI membership through Timeshares Specials to get a price break?

Thanks,
Cookie


----------

